# whats the best broadhead



## bgilm (Dec 13, 2010)

changing broadheads whats the best 100 grain broadhead


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

best for what? i prefer slicktricks to anything else that i've tried

but for turkerys i'm gonna give guillotines a try


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

IMHO... slick tricks are best, but i know that a lot of people use muzzys and love them... but with slick tricks, they shoot dead on with my field points, and i like that.


----------



## MISSOURIBOY (Aug 20, 2010)

Can't go wrong with Muzzy's


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

what poundage are you pullin?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I like Grim Reapers. But slick tricks are good to.

Jake


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

well are u lookeing for a fixed blade or a mechanical? if ur looking for a fixed blade i would say in my honest opinion g5 montecs are the best! they are sharp and shoot just like my feild points, and ive shot deer had them blow through them and they still be extremly sharp! so that just my opinion! and the mechanical blades i have no idea never need them to shoot them! so best of luck and tell us what u decide on!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah. That does make a difference.
If you're looking at mechanicals, then the Reapers or the G5 T3's get my vote.
If you're looking at fixed blade the I'd go with the Slick Tricks.

Jake


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

rage


----------



## DeathFromAbove_ (Oct 20, 2010)

huntingfishing said:


> rage


x100


----------



## bgilm (Dec 13, 2010)

i think ill try the G5 T3 but my second choice will be the slick tricks


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

ton of great heads I tested a bunch and put the results in the archery evaluations sub forum and for me personally I ended up with the Red Feather Archery 3 blade Phoenix.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

bgilm said:


> i think ill try the G5 T3 but my second choice will be the slick tricks


The G5 T3 is a great broadhead.

Jake


----------



## mathewslx9 (Mar 17, 2009)

rocket meat seeker 2inch 3 blade 100g


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

If you're looking for the best penetrating broadhead with great durability at 100 gr, then Magnus Stingers are probably your best shot. Almost all others will require more speed, arrow weight, and accuracy to perform as well.


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

SLICK TRICKS although I do like G5 strikers, they fly pretty darn close to my field points... and they do damage to *****


----------



## Jester1023 (Dec 16, 2010)

Is there really a "best Broadhead?"...............YES...........it's Slick Trick. True field point flight. I never have to move the sight from practice to hunting.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Not to be a negative Nelly, but if you have issue with broadhead flight then it simply means you're not properly tuned up. It means you need to adjust something or else you're simply covering up foor arrow flight.


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

i like magnus buzzcuts because they get really good penetration and leave good blood trails from my experience. They also have a life time warrenty so if you break the broadhead they will send you a new one for free


----------



## redneckone (Nov 2, 2010)

kegan said:


> If you're looking for the best penetrating broadhead with great durability at 100 gr, then Magnus Stingers are probably your best shot. Almost all others will require more speed, arrow weight, and accuracy to perform as well.


For a young guy^^^^this guy knows what he is talkin about with the stick and string


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

WHAT??? Nobody out there using THUNDER HEADS?! Come on best you can find!


----------



## crkid (Nov 25, 2010)

i gotta question, with a correctly tuned bow, won't any broadhead do the same thing, it dosen't hit bone?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

crkid said:


> i gotta question, with a correctly tuned bow, won't any broadhead do the same thing, it doesn't hit bone?


Not necessarily. Your field point and the BH could weight differently even if they say there both 100 grain tips. Or it could affect the F.O.C.

Jake


----------



## crkid (Nov 25, 2010)

not to jack this thread i just have a little question, well i have a big giftcard to dicks sporting goods, they have all these broadheads in the store, here's the link, http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=2293472 out of all those which ones would you get? i'm looking for a fixed blade and POSSIBLY the bloodrunner


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

just do the slick tricks, all your problems will be gone!!! and believe me, my bows shoot bullet holes, but the broadhead didnt fly true, so its not all tuning problems, but to get them to fly right, you need to tune for the broad heads, then your feild points wont be on, so why not find BHs that fly true? oh, and short, steep blade BHs tend to fly true.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

kegan said:


> If you're looking for the best penetrating broadhead with great durability at 100 gr, then Magnus Stingers are probably your best shot. Almost all others will require more speed, arrow weight, and accuracy to perform as well.


I like Magnus also. This year I used the Snuffer SS, but I'll probably use the Stinger or the Stinger buzzcut next year. I have one Buzzcut in my quiver this year and it is my go to broadhead at the time. They also have a great warranty. If you break a broadhead they'll replace it for free! I've already broken one this year and they replaced it.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I forgot to mention that Magnus also spins their broadheads before they sell them. If they have any more than .002" of wobble they won't sell them. So far all the heads I've had have spun perfect, but of course it still helps to have a well tuned.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

kegan said:


> Not to be a negative Nelly, but if you have issue with broadhead flight then it simply means you're not properly tuned up. It means you need to adjust something or else you're simply covering up foor arrow flight.


That's not NECESSARILY true Kegan. I've had bows that were perfectly in tune. Like shooting perfect bullet holes through paper, and everything was perfect with my walkback tuning AND I still had poor broadhead flight.

Jake


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

crkid said:


> not to jack this thread i just have a little question, well i have a big giftcard to dicks sporting goods, they have all these broadheads in the store, here's the link, http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=2293472 out of all those which ones would you get? i'm looking for a fixed blade and POSSIBLY the bloodrunner


I'd go with the NAP Hellrazors or the Muzzy Phatom 4 blade.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

archerykid13 said:


> That's not NECESSARILY true Kegan. I've had bows that were perfectly in tune. Like shooting perfect bullet holes through paper, and everything was perfect with my walkback tuning AND I still had poor broadhead flight.
> 
> Jake


How fast was the bow and what broadheads were you using? There's alot I don't know about compounds but from what I've read most bows even in the 300+ fps range seemed to be fine shooting fixed blade heads so long as the bow was properly tuned?

Thanks Redneckone!


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

not all bows hit 300fps though kegan....


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

G5 Strikers without question...you won't find a sharper and better penetrating 3 blade head.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

fixed = Slick Tricks. 

Mechanical = 3 blade rages.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

It was shooting 310 and I was using Slick tricks.

Jake


----------



## mr alien x (Sep 26, 2010)

Rage


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

if your bow is tuned you should be able to just about any broadhead with your feild points imo i would say slick tricks-razor trick there the cut on contact and i shot a deer this year at like 225 fps and 18 yards passthrough and ran like 50 yards in a cornfeild


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

the best one is whatever you decide on getting. I agree with kegan with the magnus stingers. You cant beat their warranty. If you break one, send it in and they send you a new one, no questions asked. They pay for themselves pretty quick


----------



## bb&d (Sep 15, 2010)

Grim Reaper Razortips are by far the best! try them and you will never need to think about changing


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

Dude, Use your giftcard and get them fricken Thunderhead 100s. They've been around forever. Cut on contact, sharp out of the box, and they don't plane. If they don't have Slick Tricks, get the Thunderheads.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> not all bows hit 300fps though kegan....


I'm well aware, I simply thought it was implied that slower bows are generally easier to deal with as far as broadhead problems. In those instances if your broadheads aren't flying well then it really would be a tuning problem.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I like my Muzzy MX-3's, tough as nails and I have yet to have one not go clean through an animal and I'm still shooting them.


----------



## Chop1 (Apr 30, 2007)

I like mechs, nothing shoots as well for me. If I shot fixed I would go with slick tricks or ramcats. The ramcats shoot just as well as the slicks and leave a nasty wound. Shot a Ramcat through the scapula on a buck the other day, the head looked fine after. That was just for kicks, my arrow will have a mech on it 98 percent of the time. I never have to worry where they will hit.........ever.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

fixed= magnus buzzcut, shot a deer with 40lbs with one this year, hit a little high, stuck in the deer and it did some choppin in there.
mech= rage 2 blade


----------



## buckslayer1992 (Oct 25, 2010)

i used rage but the blades broke to easly and i could replace the blades for crap. but i switched over to the grim reapors and they r the shizz i love them!


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Depends on your setup and what you like.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

kegan said:


> Not to be a negative Nelly, but if you have issue with broadhead flight then it simply means you're not properly tuned up. It means you need to adjust something or else you're simply covering up foor arrow flight.


+1, to me if your bow is tuned really good, you shouldn't have any problems with arrow flight, weather or not you are shooting a broadhead or a field point.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

crkid said:


> not to jack this thread i just have a little question, well i have a big giftcard to dicks sporting goods, they have all these broadheads in the store, here's the link, http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=2293472 out of all those which ones would you get? i'm looking for a fixed blade and POSSIBLY the bloodrunner


I wouldn't go with the Bloodrunners unless you are shooting a heavy arrow at some really good speed. I tried the bloodrunner 3 blade and when I had a 25" cam on my Z7 I shot a deer at 20 yards broadside at 61# shooting a 365 grain axis n-fused and I made the perfect shot on it and the arrow didn't even poke out the other end, and the deer went about 100 yards until he expired. Now after that I went back to my Muzzy MX-3's and I have shot 3 more deer with them, all pass-throughs, 2 of them were with the same set-up, one went through both shoulders at 25 yards and stuck in the ground on the other side, that deer went about 50 yards and expired, and it was a doe, the next was at 20 yards as well quartering away from me really hard and a high angle shot, my arrow went in about 2" in front of the back ham and about 3" below the spine and exited it's opposite front shoulder just above the elbow and that deer hit the ground right there and managed to go about 60 yards before piling up and the blood trail was better than any broadhead I've ever seen, even compared to the rages. Then a few weeks ago (actually Christmas eve) I shot a deer with my Z7 set a 27" 70# with a 420 grain Axis FMJ and he was slightly quartering to me (didn't know, though he was broadside) my arrow went in just behind the shoulder and exited just a couple inches from being perfectly in between the ham and front shoulder, that deer went about 60 yards and the blood trail was great, and those Muzzy MX-3's definitely put a hole in them deer. So if I were you I would keep away from the expandables since to me that quarter to half inch of extra cut isn't worth it, cause look at what I've seen. 1 deer w/bloodruner 1.5" cut dia. No pass-through, perfect shot, 100 yard recovery, 3 deer w/ Muzzy MX-3 1.25" cut dia. all pass-through, majority were near perfect shots, 2 of them through shoulder, 50-60 yard recovery. S that's the way I see it, so for me I'm sticking w/ the Muzzys.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Muzzy MX-3's


----------



## Indianayounggun (Feb 11, 2010)

rage is the only broadhead made...anything else is not an option.. my friend prefers titaniums the most.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Indianayounggun said:


> rage is the only broadhead made...anything else is not an option.. my friend prefers titaniums the most.


Rages are responsible for a number of bad hits. If anything Rages shouldn't be an option.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

kegan said:


> Rages are responsible for a number of bad hits. If anything Rages shouldn't be an option.


yes, but think of all the good hits, probably over double of the bad hits.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

outdoorsman3 said:


> yes, but think of all the good hits, probably over double of the bad hits.


That's not an arguement- good hits that result in a lost animal due to equipment choice is still rediculous. A pass through bleeds better than a big hole any day. Likewise, a two blade coc fixed blade has killed, and will kill, more animals than just about any and all expandables. A single bevel Grizzly will also twist in the soft tissues creating much more serious damage than an expandable. It will also split a bone clean in two and continue on through the lungs.

Simple is better but man do people sure love hype and marketing.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Rage isn't to blame for lost deer. The people shooting the Rages poorly are.


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

kegan said:


> Rages are responsible for a number of bad hits. If anything Rages shouldn't be an option.


the broadhead is responsible for bad hits?, last time i checked, the archer was the reason for bad hits.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

huntingfishing said:


> the broadhead is responsible for bad hits?, last time i checked, the archer was the reason for bad hits.


yeah, thats right.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Right, because every person going out there shoots perfectly. Stuff goes wrong. You can't sit there and say that you're never going to mess up. 

What I don't get is this infatuation with certain pieces of equipment. Is tuning so hard? Are you so obsessed with speed over penetration? Are the commercials that appealing?

You can kill an elk with a field point. Doesn't mean you should.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

kegan said:


> Right, because every person going out there shoots perfectly. Stuff goes wrong. You can't sit there and say that you're never going to mess up.
> 
> What I don't get is this infatuation with certain pieces of equipment. Is tuning so hard? Are you so obsessed with speed over penetration? Are the commercials that appealing?
> 
> You can kill an elk with a field point. Doesn't mean you should.


i dont know what infatuation means.  haha


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Basically to be in love with something. Like, to be infatuated with a girl. Or to be infatuated with cake.

I mean, come on. It's cake:wink:.

Sorry about getting a little short too. Long night. Snow's got be stuck without necessary materials to keep building. There's simply a lot of relatively new info out there that now has support (ie was tested on really big ol' asiatic buffulo). Such an arrow doesn't cost anymore, and out of any set up used today could put an rrow through both shoudlers of a deer and drop it in its tracks: which is apparently something several people using these types of arrow set ups have done.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

kegan said:


> Basically to be in love with something. Like, to be infatuated with a girl. Or to be infatuated with cake.
> 
> I mean, come on. It's cake:wink:.
> 
> Sorry about getting a little short too. Long night. Snow's got be stuck without necessary materials to keep building. There's simply a lot of relatively new info out there that now has support (ie was tested on really big ol' asiatic buffulo). Such an arrow doesn't cost anymore, and out of any set up used today could put an rrow through both shoudlers of a deer and drop it in its tracks: which is apparently something several people using these types of arrow set ups have done.


haha its alright. ussualy when someone is attatched to a girl i say " whipped" haha. but i think if you put anybroadhead into the honeyhole, they will die, be it a 5 dollar BH up to a 15 dollar BH.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Anything through the boiler room brings them down, I just know that some methods are more reliable than others.

And "whipped" isn't the same thing as "infatuation":wink:


----------



## sfbandit (Oct 25, 2009)

the one on the end of my arrow HA!


----------



## sfbandit (Oct 25, 2009)

muzzy proven time after time


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

I love the slick trick mags. Fly like darts. 3 blade I like the strikers same great field point flight. If hunting bigger game than deer like elk or moose I like the silver flames all heads in 100 gr. The Silver Flames are expensive but they are the sharpest 2 blade head with the mass on the market. I like variety in heads have shot many all are good, but if I were to pick one it would be the Slicks.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

To me another thing is that shot placement is the most important thing, 'cause I don't care what broadhead u have it won't make a difference if you don't make a decent shot. But to me I prefer fixed blades, u get more penetration, which means more pass-throughs, and more pass-throughs means 2 holes, and 2 holes means more blood loss, and more blood loss means a quicker kill and a lot of blood so it's an easy trail. All of the deer I have shot this year with my muzzy mx-3's have been complete pass-throughs, and none of them have run further than 60 yards and all of them had extremely good blood trails, especially in the last 20 yards where it is literally sprayed like a waterhose on the ground and on the brush on both sides, and also if you get a pass-though you will probably not bust an arrow to where if you were to shoot a deer right behind the shoulder and it not go throgh u have a good chance of that arrow breaking. So to put it in a nut-shell, I want more penetration, and 2 holes r better than 1.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Clint hit the nail on the head with a pass through being the key to a short blood trail. A single bevel two blade broadhead of sufficient hardness with EFOC and good mass will not only tear the daylights out of the soft inside tissue by twisting (meaning more bleeding), but will also cut cleanly through bone without worrying about not penetrating important organs.

As an example of just how lethal such a set up can be, Alaska Bowhunting Supply has a video of a fellow getting a pass through on a full-grown elephant on their website. He's using heavy arrows and a broadhead designed with these features in mind.


----------

